

Robot Reality: Service Jobs Are Next to Go - spking
http://www.cnbc.com/id/100592545

======
teelo2
It's fascinating to dream about a "robot revolution" in the service industry.
However, before we engage in too much hand wringing it's important to consider
how many times such sweeping claims have been made in the past. Color me very
skeptical until we see more validation in the form of simpler use cases before
we start worrying about the social impact of robotic barristas.

